# iOptron SkyGuider



## scyrene (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi guys.

Has anyone used one of these? (e.g. http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-ioptron-skyguider-dslr-camera-mount/p1557710 ) It's the big brother to the Skytracker, which I have used a few times this year with good results. The one downside to the latter is its weight limit, which won't allow me to use my 500mm lens - which really limits my options with smaller subjects like the Pleiades, M31, etc. (and I've seen amazing shots taken with this lens of such things).

I'm thinking of selling my current tracker and moving up at some point. Any thoughts? I've avoided telescope guided mounts because they seem more complicated.


----------



## tron (Dec 11, 2014)

The link does not work now. But it does not matter. 

A similar one can be easily found: 

https://www.ioptron.com/index.cfm?select=productdetails&phid=cffad01a-797c-4cf4-beb8-a64bc8e09b06

I have something similar the astrotrac. It has the advantage of being able to handle more weight. I am not very fond of its polar scope though.

For these devices keep in mind that with the best polar alighment you will be able to increase the time of exposure by a factor of 10.

No more. But this is still very usefull (it is a difference for example between ISO 10000 and ISO 1000!)

Another thing they are no good for landscape astrophotography.

A small exception is the ones that can track with 1/2 sidereal speed so as to give you the chance to increase the exposure with no startrails or foreground blur.
My astrotrac does not do this though...


----------



## scyrene (Dec 11, 2014)

tron said:


> The link does not work now. But it does not matter.
> 
> A similar one can be easily found:
> 
> ...



The one you linked to is the one I already have. Here's the one I meant: https://www.ioptron.com/index.cfm?select=productdetails&phid=68425a32-7913-4ebd-b279-0a7b815e0f07

I've never used them for landscape astro work - never really done that at all, I don't have a nice landscape to work with  I specifically want to upgrade as I can't currently use the 500mm f/4 lens with the lighter model, and I think this would massive increase my possibilities. Even if it was only a 10x increase in possible exposure time, that's a huge step up! 

What lenses do you use with your tracking mount?


----------



## tron (Dec 11, 2014)

Up to now I have used 14mm, 21mm and 16-35mm (and once in the past 300mm f/4). The nice thing with this mount is that I can trust it with a heavy setup since the attachment is at its center and it has no need of counterweights.

I would not trust a 500mm lens even on the new device you mentioned mainly because I would fear the excess size would make it prone to accidents...

Anyway a 500mm lens means 1sec exposure tops without any help.

Is the increase of about 10 times enough for you? (this may increase with the help of a good polar scope and precise alignment I guess).

May I suggest the use of a lesser focal length? Say a 300mm f/4 or even a 70-200 2.8?

That way exposure times will increase.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 11, 2014)

tron said:


> Up to now I have used 14mm, 21mm and 16-35mm (and once in the past 300mm f/4). The nice thing with this mount is that I can trust it with a heavy setup since the attachment is at its center and it has no need of counterweights.
> 
> I would not trust a 500mm lens even on the new device you mentioned mainly because I would fear the excess size would make it prone to accidents...
> 
> ...



It's always a risk, but yes I would try it out. I don't leave the equipment set up unmanned for very long, as the weather can't be trusted, and I'd be worried about theft. But a couple of hours should be fine, and tbh I've knocked my camera over onto grass (which is the surface I'd likely be on) with no problem.

I don't have a 300mm f/4, nor a 70-200 f/2.8. I did consider getting a lens specifically for this, but it's a huge extra outlay of money and although these are good lenses, I couldn't justify it. I've seen amazing work with the 500 f/4 and since I already have it, I'd love to use it for this  I looked at the 135 f/2 for use with a 2x extender. Up till now I've relied on the 100 f/2.8L plus (3rd party) 2x extender but 200mm is too short.

I reckon 10 secs is a conservative estimate, but if I found it didn't work well enough, I could always sell the mount on. Just wondered if anyone had used this particular one 

PS I prefer narrowfield imaging anyhow


----------



## Omni Images (Dec 11, 2014)

I saw that and have been wanting to get into that sort of photography.
I had in my shopping cart, and decided to call the shop just to confirm things as I had just seen another version of the same thing.
The Sky Watcher .... after talking to the shop I opted for the Sky Watcher, it seems to be a little more beefier and has some time lapse options as well
http://www.bintel.com.au/Mounts---Tripods/SkyWatcher-Star-Adventurer/161/catmenu.aspx
Here is a youtube video of it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFzQiVwL1NU

I have not had a chance to use in the 3 weeks I have had it .. our weather has been sooooo bad every day


----------



## niteclicks (Dec 11, 2014)

scyrene said:


> Any thoughts? I've avoided telescope guided mounts because they seem more complicated.



The guiding mounts are setup the same way as far as getting them aligned, so no more complicated there. How portable do you need to be ? The guided mounts just make finding the faint fuzzies that you can't see with you naked eyes easy to find, but if your good at star hopping that's not a problem. I would be concerned that @ 9 lbs (assuming 5DIII ) you are getting close to its 11 lb rating (I think this includes counter weights), but if your well balanced that may not be a problem. I have an older Meade mount that is similar in size and found it a little lite and loose (backlash and stiffness) but it works, it didn't take long for it to get replaced by a heavier mount. Good alignment should give you at least a minute @ 500 with good balance so the mounts not struggling. If portability is not a issue I would look for a heavier mount to handle at least 20 lb for the 500.


----------



## raptor3x (Dec 11, 2014)

tron said:


> Up to now I have used 14mm, 21mm and 16-35mm (and once in the past 300mm f/4). The nice thing with this mount is that I can trust it with a heavy setup since the attachment is at its center and it has no need of counterweights.
> 
> I would not trust a 500mm lens even on the new device you mentioned mainly because I would fear the excess size would make it prone to accidents...



It seems like you could alleviate any concern of that by using a ground screw anchor and a tie down strap to keep the tripod from moving. It wouldn't be practical for landscape type photography where you're moving quite a bit, but should be fine for astrophotography where you're more likely to sit in the same spot for long periods of time.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Dec 11, 2014)

Are you making reference to the iOptron SkyTracker:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/979344-REG/ioptron_3302b_skytracker_camera_mount_with.html


Haven't used one myself, although I have considered purchasing one. Vixen also makes something similar that's been around a bit longer than the SkyTracker. Vixen's is called the Polarie:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843972-REG/Vixen_Optics_35505_Polarie_Star_Tracker.html/?m=Y&gclid=CP-B3IGDv8ICFYWUfgod0hEAbw

I believe the SkyTracker allows tracking at 1/2 sidereal but I'm not certain.

Michael Reichmann of Luminous Landscape discusses his experience with the iOptron skyTracker in the following article:

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/techniques/astrophotography_next_steps.shtml


I'm leaning in the direction that Reichmann took. IMHO, the Vixen SXD2 offers more versatility, although both the SkyTracker and Polarie have their place.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 12, 2014)

I used three different systems... the AstroTrac, iOptron, and the StarLapse. Of all three the AstroTrac was the easiest to travel with but did not like the Polar scope. I sold it and the iOptron, as I was not too impressed with them.

The StarLapse, although heavy was the most solid platform and I ended up keeping it... just an alternative to check out if your in the market.
http://www.losmandy.com/starlapse.html


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts? I've avoided telescope guided mounts because they seem more complicated.
> ...



I have a telescope with a mount, albeit not guided, and have never been able to get to grips with it. The SkyTracker is simple - pop on a tripod, get Polaris in the right place in the scope for the time of day and year, and it's done.

Tbh I don't want a telescope, so I'm more drawn to these camera-oriented mounts. Also they seem cheaper.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2014)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Are you making reference to the iOptron SkyTracker:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/979344-REG/ioptron_3302b_skytracker_camera_mount_with.html
> 
> ...



The SkyTracker is what I already own. It's great, but won't hold my 500mm lens. The SkyGuider is newer, same company, same idea, but has a higher weight rating.


----------

